# Mexipedium xerophyticum



## Hakone (Nov 15, 2011)

mexipedium xerophyticum in buds


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, exciting!!!!!

I really must obtain one!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 15, 2011)

WOOOT!! WOOOT!! 
Congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice! Now I need to get my little runt to do that.


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice! I want mine to do that...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2011)

Now for patience.....


----------



## Bernd_S (Nov 19, 2011)

great  more pictures 
Bernd


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice! Now I need to get my little runt to do that.



Heck! Now if I could get my multi growth one to do that!


----------



## Hakone (Jan 3, 2012)

update today


----------



## Marc (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice plant you have there, three growths and a new shoot.

I still haven't found a nursery ( except for Asendorf ) in Europe that is selling these.  Ah well maybe I'm lucky at Bad Salzufeln or Orchilim.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.popow-orchids.com/

http://kopf-orchideen.de/shop/index...e&PEPPERSESS=9540d16415a8ff656c7e50e4ec632e76

http://www.cramer-orchideen.de/


----------



## Marc (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Hakone


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 3, 2012)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, I dont know what I need to change but I'm jealous!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2012)

well, yours is saving up energy so when it does flower; - "bam!" as emeril would say


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish!


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Heck! Now if I could get my multi growth one to do that!



Mine has been growing like a weed, but out of bloom for over a year now too


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2012)

mine gets relatively 'benign neglect' at times  ; maybe that's the trigger and you guys' plants are too happy.... mine looks like it might have a future spike growth coming as well


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> mine gets relatively 'benign neglect' at times  ; maybe that's the trigger and you guys' plants are too happy.... mine looks like it might have a future spike growth coming as well



Mine is certainly due, but I shouldn't complain too much. I had about 10+ growths just hanging free like aerial keikis on a phal. So about a year or so ago I put the whole mess into a 10" pot and its doubled in growths, that are sending some nice deep roots into the bark. Last check I saw another handful of new stolons snaking around too. There is one mature growth I recently spotted that has what could either be a bract or new leaf. So when it goes, it should put on a good show.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2012)

Great!!!!!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2012)

today


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2012)

Sweet flower.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2012)

2. flower


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2012)

Interesting color on the inside.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 20, 2013)

up date today


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice secondary growth going on!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 20, 2013)

Awesome! I've always had a soft spot for these little guys


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

Growing and multiplying really well.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 22, 2013)

Hakone, is it something corybas beside mexi?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 24, 2013)

Cyclamen


----------



## Berthold (Oct 25, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Cyclamen



I do not believe


----------



## calypso (Oct 28, 2013)

is there a reason why cyclamen ?


----------



## Berthold (Oct 28, 2013)

calypso said:


> is there a reason why cyclamen ?



I can assure You there is no Cyclamen in the mexipedium pot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2013)

Let it go, Berthold. Please.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Oct 31, 2013)

Very cute, beautiful flowers!
How often do you water it?


----------

